# turbo altima part 2



## jake9947 (Nov 29, 2004)

sorry about that 1st post. i was wanting some appenions on turboing an altima with 169k. the owner hasn't been hard on it, and the people that had it before him were old people. it doesn't smoke or anything. but i don't know much about turbocharging, but i've heard that the ka24de is a pretty good engine. any help with this would be great.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if he does it right and doesn't get too crazy wtih the boost, he could have a 300whp altima.


----------



## jake9947 (Nov 29, 2004)

even with all those miles?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

jake9947 said:


> even with all those miles?



compression test it first, but honestly id be careful about turboeing a motor with that many miles but i am sure it has been done before


----------



## jake9947 (Nov 29, 2004)

i was going to kepp the boost low if i did decide to do it. the kit i was looking at had a wastegate that was set at 8psi. hopefully it could handle it until i could get the motor rebuilt. do you think it could handle that low boost?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

jake9947 said:


> i was going to kepp the boost low if i did decide to do it. the kit i was looking at had a wastegate that was set at 8psi. hopefully it could handle it until i could get the motor rebuilt. do you think it could handle that low boost?



if it passes compression and you dont dog it to death it should do OK. honestly though maybe you should rebuilt or swap a new KA into it first


----------

